# Dec was a great month at the cabins



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

We had Duck hunters, Nilgai and Whitetail hunters along with fishermen at the cabins through Dec. Most everyone came home with coolers full of fish. The drum fishing from the cabin has been unreal this year. So good folks won't even leave the cabin to fish. 
There have been 8 Whitetails and one Nilgia taken in the Land Cut. I have seen more hunting down there this year then the past. Its a hard hunt and you have to work for what you do get. 
The Duck hunting has been a little slower as the duck haven't made there way further into the Land cut. They are holding up around Marker 2. I have seen some new birds flying high that are headed south. The next few weeks should be great.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

x2


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

are the deer and nilgai coming from Toro Island or where?


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

FREON said:


> are the deer and nilgai coming from Toro Island or where?


No they have been getting them from the spoil Islands. El Toro is private property. The more hunting they do on Kennedy Ranch the better the hunting is on the spoils. When they qual hunt you will see Deer and Nilgia standing on the shorelines of Green Hill.


----------

